
Show HN: My New Web Page Looks Like Windows 95 - atum47
https://victorribeiro.com/
======
atum47
Hi everyone, ever since I made FOS I was about to redesign my website using
it. I finally did it, my website now looks like an old operational system.

~~~
atum47
by the way, this is FOS
[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/fos](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/fos)

------
JoeQuery
Love it! Works great on my samsung galaxy note9 too.

~~~
ASVVVAD
+1 for responsiveness, didn't try on the phone but the responsive design mode
on Firefox works well!

~~~
atum47
yeah, I wrote the library to be some what robust. Someone on Reddit told me it
glitched on iPhone, but didn't told me anything else. I tried with chrome and
Firefox and works fine. both desktop and mobile

